# El tuteo



## Gustavoang

Hola.

Quisiera saber en qué idiomas existe el "tuteo" o su equivalente, y cómo se traduce "tuteo" en dicho idioma.

Al menos en Ido (y seguramente en Esperanto), es así:
Tú = Tu
Usted = Vu
Ustedes = Vi

Y "tutear" es "tudicar".

¡Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## fenixpollo

In English, "el tuteo" -- the familiar register, as opposed to the formal -- is either nonexistent or is ubiquitous, depending on who you ask.    In reality, there is no word for "el tuteo" in English, as far as I know.

You can find more information is this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=22185

Saludos.


----------



## panjabigator

No se si te entiendo exactamente, pero, si me preguntas si existe el tuteo en mis lenguas, si existe! 

En Hindi/Urdu, el tuteo es la misma palabra que la espanola:  tu.  Pero esto solamente se usa si la persona esta menor en edad o entre amigos!  Nunca se usa con los padres (pero a veces se usa con las madres).  Despues de esto, hay el "tum" que es en el centro.  Se usa esto con amigos.  Con personas con quienes no les conoce, se usaria el Ud que es "aap."  Tambien se usa con personas que son mayores en edad, como sus padres.  En Panjabi, no existe el "tum" y el "tu" es nasal.

Corrige mi espanol!


----------



## pedro0001

En alemán es:

El tuteo: das Duzen
Tutear: duzen
Tutearse: sich duzen

Con lo cual los lectores más suspicaces pueden llegar a deducir que "tu" en alemán se escribe "du".

Saludos.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

En persa (se dice así? Sería el "farsi"....) sí existen dos registros, informal (o sea, el tuteo) y formal.
El primero, تو / to, sólo se utiliza con niños y en contextos muy informales (sí alguién puede explicarlo mejor, es el bienvenido! ). En cambio, شما / šomâ es como "usted", o el "vous" francés.
Además, hay dos formas también en la tercera persona. Para decir "él" hay او / u (informal) y ایشان / išân/ (forma)

Bueno, espero que sea claro....de toda manera, hago un pequeño résumen  :

II persona singular informal: to
II p.s. formal: šomâ 
III p.s informal: u
III p.s. formal: išân


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola!

¡Gracias a fenixpollo, panjabigator, pedro0001 y DrLindenbrock por sus respuestas!

*panjabigator:* Escribiste bien en castellano, pero sólo te faltó usar las eñes y las tildes... Seguramente es porque estás usando un teclado inglés. Por otro lado, ¿cómo se traduce "tuteo" en tus lenguas?

*DrLindenbrock:* ¿"farsi" quiere decir "tutear" o "tuteo"?

¿Y qué tal en otras lenguas como francés, italiano, japonés, hebreo...?

¡Gracias nuevamente y saludos!


----------



## panjabigator

Muchas gracias por su comentario Gusto!  No se como se diria tuteo en Hindi/Panjabi/Urdu.  Pienso que seria quizas "tu kehna" lo que literalmente signfica "decir o usar el 'tu.'"

Hay muchas diferencias entre el tuteo castellano y el tuteo de Hindi/Panjabi/Urdu.


----------



## AGATHA2

pedro0001 said:


> En alemán es:
> 
> El tuteo: das Duzen
> Tutear: duzen
> Tutearse: sich duzen
> 
> Con lo cual los lectores más suspicaces pueden llegar a deducir que "tu" en alemán se escribe "du".
> 
> Saludos.


 
voy a ser muy, muy, muy meticulosa  y decir que no es "sich duzen" sino "einander duzen"


----------



## Gustavoang

¡Gracias, panjabigator y Agatha2!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Gustavoang said:


> Hola!
> *DrLindenbrock:* ¿"farsi" quiere decir "tutear" o "tuteo"?
> 
> ¿Y qué tal en otras lenguas como francés, italiano, japonés, hebreo...?
> 
> ¡Gracias nuevamente y saludos!


 
"Farsi" es el nombre de la lengua de Irán  .....la puse porque no sabía si escribiendo "persa" en español el sentido estuviera claro. En inglés y francés es "persian".

En francés la diferencia entre el tuteo y el "usted" es muy marcada; normalmente cuando hay que subrayar este diferencia en otros idiomas se utiliza el francés como ejemplo!  

En *francés*:
tú = tu
tutear = tutoyer
tuteo = tutoiement
manera formal de hablar a alguien (usted) = vous (los verbos se conjugan a la segunda persona plural)
utilizar la manera formal = vousvoyer

El "tu" se utiliza entre los jovenes qui son amigos o ya se conocen (pero hay gente, aun estudiantes, que prefiere el "vous"), entre los niños, en el contexto familiar. 
En los cursos a la universidad, todo el mundo habla de "vous", aun los professores cuando hablan con un estudiante. En la calle con gente que no se conoce, en los restaurantes y cafeterías, y en las oficinas, siempre se utiliza el "vous".

En *italiano*:
tú = tu
usted = lei (los verbos se conjugan a la tercera persona singular).  En algunas zonas como Nápoles, o en la habla de personas nacidas y crecidas durante el fascismo, se utiliza "voi", igual al francés "vous". Pero en italiano estándar es "lei"!  

No hay una palabra para decir "tuteo".
Tutear se dice "dare del tu". Por ejemplo:
noi ci diamo del tu = nosotros nos tuteamos
dammi del tu! = tutéame!
dalle del tu! = tutéala!

Análogamente, se dice "dare del lei". cuando se quiere que la conversación sea más formal.

En *hebreo*, no existe el "usted"; siempre se tutea.
Hay una forma diferente por el masculino y el feminino:
tú (m.) = אַתָּה / ata 
tú (f.) = אַתְּ / at


----------



## pedro0001

Algo que tiene sentido remarcar es que en Argentina y Uruguay el tuteo es diferente al del resto de los países castellanos. En Argentina y Uruguay la segunda persona del singular es "vos" y no "tu". Para el verbo ser y estar se conjuga así: vos sos y vos estás (respectivamente).

De manera totalmente incongruente, el tuteo para la segunda persona del plural es la misma que la formal: "ustedes" (en vez de vosotros).  Un canario que conocí me comentó que en las Islas Canarias también se usa el "ustedes" para el tuteo en el plural.
Los argentinos ni siquiera sabemos muchas veces como se conjugan los verbos con "vosotros", dado que no se usa en absoluto.


----------



## Outsider

T-V distinction


----------



## vince

Wonder how to say "tutear" in Mandarin. To say "you" in Mandarin, the T-word is "ni", the V-word is "nin"

Cantonese, like English, does not have a T-V distinction (they use "nei" for both), but since every Mandarin-based Written Chinese character has a Cantonese pronunciation (whether or not it is ever used outside of reciting literature), Cantonese would automatically have a word for "tutear" as well.


----------



## Pivra

In Thai, You informal is Te(with soft T and French E)  เธอ


----------



## ameana7

En Turco, existe el tuteo. Para decir "tu", usamos "sen" y para decir "usted" decimos "siz". Pero "siz" significa "vosotros" tambien, depende del contexto.


----------



## Mutichou

> utilizar la manera formal = vousvoyer


Sí, pero esta palabra se escribe «vouvoyer».


----------



## avalon2004

Sí que existe un equivalente en griego también:
Puedes decir "*εσύ*/esee" con una persona que conoces bastante bien, o si sencillamente quieres adoptar un tono bastante informal. Sin embargo me parece que hoy en día hay cada vez más personas que usan el tuteo (εσύ) en la mayoría de casos, incluso si no conocen la persona con que hablan. No obstante, hay que decir "*εσείς*/esees" si estás conversando con alguien muy importante...o a veces si el tema de conversación es muy serio. Por ejemplo, si el presidente charla con el viceministro fuera del trabajo puede que utilice el tuteo/εσύ, pero si las mismas personas hablan juntos en una reunión, entonces utilizarían "εσείς". De lo que he oído, creo que la situación es parecida con "tú" y "usted" en España no? Como muchos idiomas, εσείς también corresponde al pronombre plural...y no hay manera de precisar entre informal y formal (es decir, "vosotros" no existe).


----------



## MarX

The situation in Indonesian is relatively complex. We have various ways/words that correspond to Spanish *vos*, *tú*, and/or *usted*.

For direct *you* there are among others:
*1. Kau*
*2. Dikau*
*3. Engkau*
*4. Kamu*
*5. (e)loe*
*6. Anda*
*7. Ente*
*8. Ngana*

I used 1 with friends. In Jakarta the use of 5, a loanword from Hokkien, is very widespread. It's only used for people you know, and not older.
2 is poetic, like English *thou*
3 is also fairly poetic, yet we still use it to address God.
4 is pretty neutral. To some people it sounds childish. It is not used to people older than you or a superior.
6 is very formal, but one of the safest way to say *you* without offending the interlocutor.
7 is Jakartan/Betawi/Batavian dialect for *you*.
8 is Manado dialect for *you*.

Compared to Spanish, all words except *Anda* correspond to *vos/tú*.

I don't use any of the words listed with my parents or sister or people I don't know.
Because Indonesian verbs don't change according to person, we can easily insert another word or name or appellation instead of the direct *you*.
For example:

To my mom:
_Have you heard?_
*Mama udah dengär*?
literally: _Mom already hear?_

The same way with my dad.
_Have you read the book?_
*Papa udah baca bukunya?*
_=Dad already read book-the?_

The same principle goes in other situations.
In Jakarta it is usual to use *mbak, mas, nci', ngkong, bapak, ibu*, etc. to address people, where in English one would simply say *you*. In a way it is similar to Spanish *usted* which is originally third person, and so conjugated as* ella* or *él*.

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## kusurija

En *Checo*: (in Czech):
tú = ty
tutear = tykat (from "usted" -> vykat)
tuteo = tykání (from "usted" -> vykání)
usted = Vy
tykání: "Ty jsi přišel."/"Přišel jsi." jsi=has; přišel [participio perfecto] [venir]3.pers.sg.
vykání: "Vy jste přišel."/"Přišel jste." jste=(usted)haya.
Saludos!
Excuse me, I don't speak/understand Spain, sorry if not understandable...


----------



## Nizo

Los que hablan *Esperanto*, usan solamente la palabra _vi_ para expresar _tú, vos, vosotros/as, Usted, Ustedes_, etc.  Existas otra palabra (_ci_), la equivalente de _tú_, pero se usa casi nunca, como en poesía.  El autor de Esperanto, L.L. Zamanhof, diris _«__diri al ĉiu, ĉiuj kaj ĉio nur ‘vi’__»_, es decir, "decir a cada uno, todos y todo solo 'vi'."


----------



## yannalan

buenas
En francès, se tutea muy hoy que antes
en breton, existe ele tuteo en zonas, en otras no se existe. Y en otras zonas existe entre mujeres, entre hombres.
tutear : komz dre "de"
tu : te
vous : c'hwi (c'h es un poco como "j" en español


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

*Holandés*
Tú = jij / je
Usted = u
Ustedes = u
"tutear" = "jijen" / "tutoyeren"

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

tú - te
tutear - tegez
tuterase - tegeződik

and we have a very special form: letegez (transitive imperfect form)


----------



## Dymn

Pronombres de la 2a persona del singular en *catalán*:

_tu_: informal, semiformal (conj: 2p sing)
_vostè_: formal (conj: 3p sing, cf. es _usted_)
_vós_: formal, menos común (conj: 2p plural, cf. fr _vous_)

tutear: _tutejar_
tuteo: _tutejament, tuteig_

La percepción que tengo es que el uso del tuteo ha aumentado en Cataluña. Por ejemplo nadie que sea mínimamente joven trata de usted a sus padres, y el uso del tuteo también es generalizado hacia los profesores. En general los jóvenes tratamos de usted a gente mayor desconocida, o a cargos importantes, etc. Pero cada vez es más raro en nuestro día a día.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese, we have a slightly similar verbal phrase(_tame-de hanas-u_) such as tutear and tutoyer: tame(short for _tameguchi_, casual speaking _tame_[matching dice with same numbers] + _kuchi_[mouth]) + -de(instrumental) + hanas-u(to speak), but this just implies that we should wind up with polite speaking such as official languages and now get more casual instead in the conversation here from on.

e.g.
_ashita ohanami ni ikimasenka?_ [formal and polite] _Would you mind going to a cherry-blossom party tomorrow?
ashita hanami ni ikanai(ikane)?_ [casual] _Why don't we go to a cherry-blossom party tomorrow?_


----------



## Encolpius

810senior said:


> In Japanese, we have a slightly similar verbal phrase(_tame-de hanas-u_) such as tutear and tutoyer: tame(short for _*tameguchi*_*, casual speaking tame[matching dice with same numbers]* + _kuchi_[mouth]) + -de(instrumental) + hanas-u(to speak), but this just implies that we should wind up with polite speaking such as official languages and now get more casual instead in the conversation here from on....



Hello 810, interesting comment, but what do you mean by "matching dice with the same numbers"? I do not play dice, so I'm not in the picture. 
And could you write an example sentence with the expression "tame-de hanasu"? Your examples do not contain that phrase. Thanks.


----------



## spindlemoss

En *galés*:

_tú_ = _*ti*_ (también _*chdi*_ en en norte)

_tutear_, _tuteo_ = _*tydïo*_, _*galw ti ar*_, _*galw'n ti*_, _*dweud ti wrth*_


----------



## 810senior

Encolpius said:


> Hello 810, interesting comment, but what do you mean by "matching dice with the same numbers"? I do not play dice, so I'm not in the picture.
> And could you write an example sentence with the expression "tame-de hanasu"? Your examples do not contain that phrase. Thanks.



Well, say you roll some dices at a time and you may occasionally find out that there are some pair of dices with the same particular number, like *3,3 *as in *3,3,4* at three rolls
タメ_tame _refers to a pair of dices with the same number for one of the gambling terms, turning out it comes to mean the same attitude or condition as well.

Here are some examples:
_tame-wo haru_(to be equal to)
_tame-guchi wo kiku_(to speak a casual language, at times it means to play rude), _tame-de ii-yo_(let's speak casually)

And a bit longer one:
あの人は誰にでもタメで話しかけたがる _ano hito-wa dare-ni-demo tame-de hanashi-kake-tagaru _He is the one who wants to speak frankly to anyone.


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, 810, I think no other language has a similar expression as tameguchi. Maybe Chinese.


----------

